# Still not completely trained



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Charlie is 1 year old and relatively housebroken. The problem is that his "area" is my kitchen and he very rarely has an accident in there. I am trying to get him used to the rest of the house by letting him out for periods of time and watching him closely or tethering him to me. My question is, how can we teach him to let us know that he has to go out when he is in all different rooms of the house? When he is in the kitchen, he will ring a bell, but he wont walk to the kitchen and ring it if he is somewhere else. Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Jackie Chaplin


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Jackie,

It can be frustrating when, at 1 yr., your dog isn't fully trustworthy. I should know. I still have to be vigilant with Sammy when we are elsewhere in the house and he'll be 2 this summer! There have been many threads about this, so you might want to do a search in the General Discussion forum.

Some recommend keeping him penned when you're in other parts of the house, or have him tethered to you with a leash - not too long. Keep your eyes peeled and try to catch him in the act so you can correct and lead him outdoors. The bell has worked wonders for our Ricky, but Sammy refuses to go near the thing. :frusty: We've tried everything, but he just won't touch it.

Here are some threads to get you started: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4909

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4369 (great article in this thread)

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=700

Hope that helps a little bit.


----------

